# ipxe boot FreeBSD



## nORKy (Nov 24, 2011)

HI,

I try to boot freebsd FreeBSD with IPXE. I can't use a tftp-server, or configure a dhcp server. I built an ipxe iso to boot and it works. The network is OK. All is done with a "chain" to a php script. Actually, my php script chains to menu.c32 and displays a menu. (vesamenu.c32 freezes)

But, I don't knwon what to "chain" or load to boot a freebsd-bootonly.iso. I try to load pxeboot but the btx loader don't start and many "hex code are shown". Does someone known how to pxe boot a freeBSD FreeBSD image with sysinstall?

Thanks you


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 24, 2011)

Some of the later posts in this thread might help.


----------

